# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Changing a column name (MS SQL 2000)

## qwer

How can you change a Column name for MS SQL 2000 ?

something like :

ALTER TABLE [dbo].[MyTable] 
OldName RENAME  NewName
GO

thank you

----------


## R.A.F

EXEC sp_rename 'Tablename.[oldColumn]','NewColumn','COLUMN'


Thanks

R.A.F

----------


## qwer

with ' ?

'COLUMN' looks strange but I try

thank you

----------


## rmiao

That's the syntax, tells sql you want to rename column. You can use it to rename other kinds of object as well.

----------


## qwer

I keep it somewhere  :Smilie:  thank you

----------

